# Damn



## happycranker (Aug 17, 2009)

I shot a whole card with the incorrect ISO of 8'' rather than 1'', idiot! I have just downloaded the RAW files but I guess I should apply noise reduction first, will LR help to remove the noise or do you think I will have to use a third party program like Noise Ninja, or Nik Define?


----------



## MarkNicholas (Aug 17, 2009)

It depends on your model number, but the photos should be ok. I have done the same thing at 16'' !! You should not have any problem with camera shake !!


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 17, 2009)

welcome to the club... I did that at ISO8'' (Nikon D3'') on a bright sunny day at the beach ! They weren't that bad really, LR handled the noise removal well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 17, 2009)

One wedding last year the *professional* photographer shot the groups at 32''. Does that make you feel better?


----------



## pknoot (Aug 17, 2009)

While LR does an admirable job of noise reduction, I would recommend Noise Ninja for greater flexibility and IMHO better results.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 17, 2009)

I've heard good things about noise ninja too, but haven't found it necessary yet.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Aug 18, 2009)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=7569.msg51786#msg51786 date=125'499971]
One wedding last year the *professional* photographer shot the groups at 32''. Does that make you feel better?
[/quote]

I don't know about happycranker but it makes me feel better. There was also the time when I shot a whole load of pictures by the swimming pool in bright sunshine at f/22. It took me about a months to pp out the dust spots.


----------



## happycranker (Aug 18, 2009)

Did not have too much time yesterday, but did try a comparison using Lightroom, CS4 and Nik Define. I thought that the Nik software did a better job, but the auto profile function did over do the smoothing so I had to back that off to get the detail back. My Noise Ninja was only a trial version, so this did not work, I am thinking of going down the route of buying the Nik bundle for LR and have already tried Silver FX Pro and the sharpener software, so this did give me a chance to evaluate the noise reduction software. 

Glad to hear I am not the only one who does this, weird though I did check my main camera for the correct settings as I was using a macro lens for the spring wildflowers, which are spectacular in Western Australia, due to the unusually rainy winter. But the other camera's settings were completely forgotten!


----------



## MarkNicholas (Aug 18, 2009)

It would be nice if the camera manufactures provided a custom function whereby you could set it to remind you what the ISO was "are you sure you want to take these photos at ISO32'' ?"


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 18, 2009)

It's in the view finder on my Nikon already, I think it's pretty clear. How annoyed would you be when click the shutter to get that perfect shot of the eagle launching out of it's nest and your camera beeps and says 'are you sure?' and you miss it !

I'd rather have an ISO8'' image than no image at all


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Aug 20, 2009)

I have to admit I have done that before but for the first 1' -2' shots then I realize the screw-up. In fact, I did that at the Salinas International Air show. I was shooting planes but I saw I had astronomical shutter speeds. I wanted about 1/25' for propeller driven planes since you do not want to "freeze" the propeller. Then, I realized I had the ISO speed at a high setting. Prior to the air show, I was shooting at an aquarium where the lighting was very poor. I guess the bottom line is pay attention to the settings.

                             Bob- the slide shooter at heart ( Gee, there is an advantage with film!)


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 20, 2009)

[quote author=Robert T Higaki link=topic=7569.msg51972#msg51972 date=125'743987]
 ( Gee, there is an advantage with film!)
[/quote]

Yes, mainly you completely remove the dust on the sensor every 24-36 shots.


----------



## happycranker (Aug 26, 2009)

Actually my trial copy of Noise Ninja works fine it just overlays a grid on the final image, but it was again good to compare the difference between this and Nik Define and I think I still prefer the latter, so I bit the bullet and bought the LR version of the Nik bundle. Now I have another learning curve!


----------

